# young canaries keep dying .help !!



## mickeyflyn (Jul 22, 2011)

hi people i`m new here and could do with some help.i have two hens and a male canary who seem to lay and hatch ok but the young only last a few days and just die.

any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

mickey


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I need to ask some questions before i can answer.
Are they kept in a together?
Is the male allowed to leave the female ?
Are females kept together and access to the nestboxes?
Are they kept in or out of the house?.
Is it the same birds that are breeding and loosing the chicks or are they all different couples.?


----------

